# Post-Fistulotomy Sex



## 17337 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,I had an anal fistulotomy in January, 2006. Everything has healed fine, but I have one problem... sex is painful and it is hard to get me aroused. Have any other females had this issue? Please explain as much as you can. Thanks!!


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome. I wish I had some advice for you, but I don't even know what a fistulotomy is.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

SmakerooPlease head to the IBD forums on this board and repost your question. It will likely be answered pretty quickly there.I am a fellow fistulating disease sufferer, but my fistulas make their apprearance more in the rectal, not vaginal area.Loads of helpful info on the IBD forum.Good luck to you!


----------

